# Table Saw Question???



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

I have just obtained a used Craftsman table saw. It has cast iron extensions
but the surface of the saw itself has some light rust....
After I sand the rust off what do Ya'll suggest I coat the steel with to
prevent it from rusting again....Wax ??? or what ???
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I've used Johnsons Floor Wax in the past and had success with that. You have to recoat every once in a while though.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

If you use it frequently, regular car wax works great. It you store it most of the time, you will have to sand it down often and reapply as it tries to rust, but the wax holds the rust away for a while and makes everything slide well when using saw.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I agree with what they said car wax does a good job on mine. Makes it slick too.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

My understanding, although auto wax will work most contain silicone which could possibly cause problems when finishing the wood. I saw a strong recommendation for Renaissance Wax (order via net) which supposedly is easy to apply any protects extremely well. A little pricey but a little goes a long way protecting any of our cast iron/steel tools. Others prefer Johnsons Paste Wax, Trewax, Minwax, etc. Before I read the above info on Renaissance I used Turtle Wax but plan to order some Renaissance.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I just use LPS 2 on mine. Put it on heavy, allow it to soak into the porous metal and wipe off the surface excess. It doesn't have enough on the metal surface to cause any finishing problems with the wood, but still has a thin enough film to stop surface rust.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

johnson paste wax works well, just make sure what ever you use doesn't have any silicone or silicone derivatives in it.


----------



## study65 (May 31, 2006)

*Table Saw Top*

I've been using Trewax for years. It works for me. Good luck.

Gene


----------

